# What do you think about the ShengShou Legend 3x3?



## ericstrutinski (May 28, 2016)

Hey SpeedSolvers,

I have been trying out some cubes for my new Youtube channel, DeerAntelope Productions. I have been using a QiYi ThunderClap as my main 3x3 for about 2 months now and it works really good for me. I was looking at some cubes on a website and I saw the (at the time) new Shengshou Legend 3x3. I bought it and out of the box it did not turn well.
_It was blocky and had little corner cutting, I put it back in the box and left it their for about a week._
But then one night I thought I could try to make it better...
I tensioned it and it started turning pretty good, I then lubed it and re-stickered it and it was really nice to solve.
_It felt less blocky, it could cut almost 45, and it could do a 180 turn with one flick!_
*So the question is... how do you guys think about the Shengshou Legend 3x3?*


----------



## RhysC (May 28, 2016)

I got my PB on this cube (6.52), but I can't say I fully recommend it.


----------



## ericstrutinski (May 28, 2016)

RhysC said:


> I got my PB on this cube (6.52), but I can't say I fully recommend it.


Awesome... this cube is not my favourite but I like it. Nice PB by the way! I am definitely not as fast as you!


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 28, 2016)

In terms of performance it's great for its price and I can see it actually being used by someone as a backup, similar to how people main the thunderclap despite the low price tag.

However, from a business ethics standpoint it's not very good at all, they really took all the effort that qiyi put into making their sail great and exploited it to get this cube to where it is. Without the sail the legend would not exist.


----------



## ericstrutinski (May 28, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> In terms of performance it's great for its price and I can see it actually being used by someone as a backup, similar to how people main the thunderclap despite the low price tag.
> 
> However, from a business ethics standpoint it's not very good at all, they really took all the effort that qiyi put into making their sail great and exploited it to get this cube to where it is. Without the sail the legend would not exist.


I totally agree with you!


----------



## Cristobal (May 28, 2016)

I was really disappointed by the Legend: almost no corner cutting even tensioned properly. In the same price range I would advise the Qiyi Sail, despite his popping tendency, which has a much better feeling. As a result, the Legend didn't work well for me.


----------



## turtwig (May 28, 2016)

How does the YJ Guanlong compare to the Legend and Sail? (I need more cubes for MBLD so I need to choose between the three cheapest cubes)


----------



## ericstrutinski (May 28, 2016)

turtwig said:


> How does the YJ Guanlong compare to the Legend and Sail? (I need more cubes for MBLD so I need to choose between the three cheapest cubes)


I think that the GuanLong and the sail are both really good. The legend is ok but the other cubes are better. Definitely go for the GuanLong or the sail! The Sail has a blocky feeling and good corner-cutting, the GuanLong is a little faster and is less blocky, but locks up more often! (I have both cubes)


----------



## ericstrutinski (May 28, 2016)

Cristobal said:


> I was really disappointed by the Legend: almost no corner cutting even tensioned properly. In the same price range I would advise the Qiyi Sail, despite his popping tendency, which has a much better feeling. As a result, the Legend didn't work well for me.


You are right! I would also advise the Qiyi sail.


----------



## Cristobal (May 28, 2016)

I have a Sail, a stickered Guanlong and a stickerless Guanlong.

To me, the stickered and stickerless Guanlong feel different. Properly tensioned the stickered is really good but feel airy and quite fragile, whereas the stickerless might be a wee bit slower but feels more solid (still airy though). Both are better than the Legend. On the overall, I'd still go for the Sail, even if it pops often in my hands (I might be the only one affected by this...)

At Gearbest, the Guanlong, white or black, is available for $2.51 a piece (free shipping)
http://www.gearbest.com/puzzle-educational/pp_150824.html


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 28, 2016)

Here's the Guanlong for $3 from a U.S. Store: http://cubes4speed.com/collections/3x3/products/yj-guanlong-3x3

And the sail for $3.25:
http://cubes4speed.com/collections/3x3/products/qiyi-sail-3x3


----------

